

The world's longest tunnel is almost finished - davidiach
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/28/9219737/the-worlds-longest-tunnel-is-almost-here

======
koenigdavidmj
Longest _railroad_ tunnel. There exist longer tunnels that are also rather
interesting reads:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Water_Tunnel_No....](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Water_Tunnel_No._3)

------
function_seven
Linked article light on details. Far more info on Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotthard_Base_Tunnel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotthard_Base_Tunnel)

EDIT: My link was bad. Thanks, zawaideh

~~~
zawaideh
link should be:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotthard_Base_Tunnel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gotthard_Base_Tunnel)

